
Europe proposes copyright reform to help scientists mine research papers - azuajef
http://www.nature.com/news/europe-proposes-copyright-reform-to-help-scientists-mine-research-papers-1.20606
======
fcsuper
Europe kinda caused the current mess with copyright law in the first place.
Current rule of copyright protection of 70 years past author's life started
there. The length of time for copyright protection and the level of protection
during that time has gotten ridiculous.

